

Chromebook rentals priced at $20 per month for Education Institutions - americandesi333
http://blog.laptopmag.com/subscription-chromebooks-it-managers-dream-users-nightmare

======
pbreit
This reminds me of the old PeoplePC which leased you a computer plus dial-up
access for 20-25 bucks/month. I think it makes more sense bundling with
internet access since people are not accustomed to renting PCs.

